
Yamaha DX7 – The Synthesizer That Defined the '80s [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1Ha0MMT0aA
======
flavio81
I own two DX7 synths and love them. They are very misunderstood, really. One
myth is that they're difficult to program, this isn't true; they're just
different to program.

Analog synths are easier to program because they have all the parameters
available as pots (a good thing!), however they are massively simpler in
parameters than a DX7, where you have basically (per voice): 6 oscillators, 6
envelope generators (each with 8 parameters), 2 LFO, and features like
feedback, keyboard scaling, etc. More parameters, thus more laborious
programming IF you want to do complex sounds.

The other myth is that the sound is horrible. This all depends on programming
and it doesn't help that most of the DX7 original patches were horrible.

------
taude
I was one of the lucky kids who played piano in Jazz band and had a DX7 in
high-school during that era. Pretty great to see it living on as a retro music
tool.

This video went beyond my knowledge of creating sounds back then, but did
bring back memories of playing Axel F (I'm almost ashamed to admit this)
before jazz band class started.

